# BAYCITY,METROMANILA'S new skyline!!!



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

BAYCITY INFO:

The Bay City (Boulevard 2000) is a priority government infrastructure designed to change the skyline of Metro Manila for the 21st century.

INTRODUCTION

The reclaimed area along the coast of Manila Bay consisting of approximately 1,500 hectares comprises the Bay City. The entire area which covers the stretch of Roxas Boulevard from the Cultural Center of the Philippines to the Coastal Road – Las Pinas area, including its shoreline, is divided into six component parts. These form a potentially integrated planned community.

The seven components are under the jurisdiction of four cities and a municipality. These are the cities of Manila, Pasay, Paranaque, Las Pinas and the Municipality of Bacoor.

The transformation of the reclaimed area will be realized with the cooperation of some of the major players in large scale property development. These are Tan Yu of Asiaworld, Henry Sy of SM, Inc., George Ty of Metrobank Group of Companies, the R-1 Consortium composed of Jan de Nul N.V., TOA Corporation of Japan and D.M. Wenceslao and Associates, Inc., and Jacinto Ng of the Manila Bay Development Corporation.

"MASTERPLAN:"









"""""""""DEVELOPMENT BY ISLAND"""""""""

>>>Cultural Center of the Philippines
The 77 hectare CCP Complex is under the jurisdiction of two cities, Manila and Pasay. Along the Roxas Boulevard, the complex is divided into two zones, an Art Zone and a Commercial and Entertainment Zone. The general objective is for the Commercial Zone to generate income that would subsidize the Art Zone. Current locators in the area aside from the CCP are the Manila Film Center, Folk Arts Theatre, Philippine International Convention Center, Philippine Plaza Hotel, Coconut Palace, Ferry Terminal and Star City among others. 

>>>Financial Center Area Complex
The 77 hectare area is where the GSIS/Senate Complex, PNB Complex and World Trade Center are located. Other landowners in the area include SSS, DTI and PNCC. Some of the interim uses include the site for the Boom na Boom and some restaurants in the area.

>>>Central Business Park, Island A
CBP 1 A located across the busy Baclaran area covers a total area of about 200 hectares. The major property owners are SM, Inc., Metrobank Group of Companies, MBDC and PEA.

>>>Central Business Park, Islands B & C
The 204 hectare area is predominantly for commercial use with recreational, residential, institutional, parks and promenades and utilities usage. Current locators are PriceMart and Shell Gas Station. Some 64 hectare area was turned over to the Department of Finance through a MOA. DOF’s area will be the location of the new Nayong Pilipino. The developer of the property is R-1 Consortium.

>>>Central Business Park 11
This 43 hectare area was sold by PEA to the Manila Bay Development Corporation through public bidding in 1988. Current locators in the area include the Uniwide Coastal Mall and Petron Gas Station.

>>>Asiaworld (First Neighborhood Unit)
The 183 Marina Properties is divided into four sections, the low density residential areas of Marina East and South, mixed use high density residential/commercial area and low rise townhouse development. The centerpiece of its development is the Golden Bay Condominium Project. Tan Yu’s Asiaword Properties, Philippines acquired the Marina Properties from NDC in 1988.

>>>Centennial City (Three Island)
The vision for the area is to develop the three islands into an up-market townhouse subdivisions and mid-rise residential blocks and subdivisions which will be complimented by retail arcades, recreational and office developments on the site. The planned recreational facilities include a championship golf course and a main waterfront development.


****MASTERPLAN PICS:****









































****************"CURRENT PICS:*************











for more info: about BAYCITY visit:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=170913

>>>>>>The development in the area is ongoing but at a very slow pace. let us give it 10 to 15 years more time and for sure it will rival the skyline in makati and ortigas.<<<<<<


----------

